# Eaa bi plane



## 35beech (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys new to bi plane I just pick up old eaa biplane and I,m looking for motor mount print for o290 need height of center line of motor to mount holes on air frame I have some prints but not all. Thanks for any help


----------

